# What would happen if...



## CiCi (Feb 22, 2008)

This is a dumb noobie question, I'm sure...but what would happen if you put both eo and fo in one batch? Can it be done without dire consequences?


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 22, 2008)

Blend away!

Many fragrance oils contain some essential oil anyway.

Just make sure the combined  blend does not exceed the recommended usage amounts for your product.

I use lavender _essential oil _and vanilla cookie  for my lavender vanilla blend.

Just remember, it takes far less EO than it does fo. For instatnce, in my laveneder vanilla blend I use 1/4 tsp lavender fo to 1 tablspoon vanilla fragrance oil.


----------



## CiCi (Feb 22, 2008)

WOW!!! That is absolutely great news! I was sure I was going to read that it would do something terrible to the batch. With this option, there can really be some truly fantastic scented soaps. I will be in scent heaven. How do I know what the usage amount is for my soap batch?

Your blend sounds delicious. Is that ratio ppo and how big is that batch?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Neil (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## CiCi (Feb 23, 2008)

Neil, with my luck...I wouldn't doubt it. That's why I asked. I wasn't leaving anything to chance.


----------



## NameThatCandy (Feb 23, 2008)

hi tab,

I am planning to blend my Lavender Eo and Vanilla Fo for my next batch.

So u don't weight your fo and eo?  I am thinking to use 0.5 oz Lavender and 1 oz Vanilla Fo for 2 lb batch.

will it be ok?

thanks


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Feb 23, 2008)

Do the cotton ball test.  

Place like 2 drops of Lavender EO to 1 drop of vanilla FO, squeeze the cotton ball to mix the scents together well, then drop in a Ziploc baggie for a few hours to overnight.  Open up the baggie and sniff.  If 2:1 is not right to you start again with a new ratio.  Always remember to use a new cotton ball and new baggie each time, or your test will be impaired.  I've used this method of mixing scents for about 2 years now.  It is a neat trick someone helped me to learn when I was a newbie! :wink: 

Paul :wink:


----------



## NameThatCandy (Feb 23, 2008)

thx soapmaker man

It is such a brilliant idea.

I can't wait to try it when I get my Vanilla Fo.


----------

